# French Military Magazine



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2003)

V. Popular


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2003)

French Cheese-Eating Surrender Monkey


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2003)

Surender Monkeys Monthly....


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2003)

Popular since the early 1940's...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 5, 2003)

Hmm...another recent best seller...


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2003)

LOL! Great stuff!


----------



## rachel (Apr 6, 2003)

too funny!


----------



## J-kid (Apr 6, 2003)

Good stuff


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Can I blame the puddle in the floor on the new puppy?:wah: :boing1:


----------



## Red Blade (Apr 6, 2003)

:rofl:


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 6, 2003)

I heard the French Army were going to start wearing Mustard color uniforms. Why? Just like mustard the french are yellow and they like to run. If it weren't for French and Russia selling weapons to Iraq this war would be over by now.
Bob


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempojujutsu _
> *I heard the French Army were going to start wearing Mustard color uniforms. Why? Just like mustard the french are yellow and they like to run. If it weren't for French and Russia selling weapons to Iraq this war would be over by now.
> Bob *



Yeah, but then again, we're the ones (via the CIA) that gave him all the really nasty stuff. The kettle and the pot are both black here, folks. Let's remember that both sides of the Cold War gave a lot of really bad people a lot of really bad weapons and help in order to further the causes they were fighting for.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Apr 7, 2003)

That they just surrender when we told them that the Salvation Army was coming to France.
Bob:rofl:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 10, 2003)

More pics!


----------

